
Facebook users sue over alleged racial discrimination in housing, job ads - carapace
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/facebook-users-sue-over-alleged-racial-dhttp://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/facebook-users-sue-over-alleged-racial-discrimination-in-housing-job-ads/iscrimination-in-housing-job-ads/
======
venomsnake
Outragists gonna outrage ...

It is not a private company duty to prevent third parties from discrimination.
Chase the discriminators.

